# What to do with big rosettes



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a plan for my placement and qualifying ribbons....I weave them together (4x4) to make a square, and someday I'll put all the squares for that dog together to make a ribbon quilt type thing. If it's a rosette I just take the center ribbon out and use that part.

But I'm not sure what to do with the big high in trial/high combined ribbons. I know people who have training buildings hang them up there, but we don't have one of those (sadly). So far we've got 10 high in trial and 1 high combined. Right now they're scattered throughout the guest bedroom: some in the closet, some on the bookshelf, some in the dresser. Seems kind of shame not to do something better with them. Ideas?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That's a great idea to weave the ribbons together! I have them clipped together on the 'frig with a big refrigerator magnet! 

I have one friend who has a long hallway in her home and it is covered from baseboard to ceiling with rosettes and ribbons--both sides of the wall. She's working on her MACH2 is just one QQ away from getting it.

I'd love to cradle those HIT/HC rosettes! I was ringside when one was awarded and the winner said--"this is why we enter!" Amen! Hope I have my own one day!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would love to see the weaved ribbons, sounds beautiful! Right now I have the rosetts hanging between large pictures of my dogs (from the past) in the tack area of my kennel. We are still redoing the laundry/dog room however, when we finally get that done, I may hang them there.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions but I'd love to see pictures of all the squares you've made so far!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jodie you probably have seen these but in case not might give you some ideas.

http://www.quiltingcove.com/Store/products/Ribbonhangings.html


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I made a french memo board that lives in the mud room that we hang all the ribbons on. It's getting a bit crowded, and I've been wondering what to do. I like your idea of clipping the important part of the ribbons and saving that part and then only displaying the important/significant ones on the memo board.

Here's the state of the board:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The hanging quilts(woven ribbons) are wonderful!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

kgiff said:


> I made a french memo board that lives in the mud room that we hang all the ribbons on. It's getting a bit crowded, and I've been wondering what to do. I like your idea of clipping the important part of the ribbons and saving that part and then only displaying the important/significant ones on the memo board.
> 
> Here's the state of the board:


Grins - that looks a lot my my memory board . mine is a tri-fold floor standing model that's about 5 ' high and somehow the ribbons have started decorating my walls again


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - that looks a lot my my memory board . mine is a tri-fold floor standing model that's about 5 ' high and somehow the ribbons have started decorating my walls again


And tat in the words of Martha "Is a VERY good thing"!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I threw a few of the ribbon squares I made on the floor so I could get a picture. And then I put one of the HIT ribbons next to it so that those of you who aren't familiar with obedience can get an idea about how big some of those monsters are.

I'll get together to putting all the squares together someday...maybe with some gold ribbon to connect them. But I'll probably wait until the dog is retired so I know how many square I'm working with in all.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jody if you are looking for sympathy you are not going to find it here!! :nono:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the idea of weaving the ribbons together like that! My large placement ribbons and title ribbons I put on a "Wall of Fame" in my kitchen, along with Casey's degree plaques and pictures. I love to look at them, and they inspire me to train. The smaller Q ribbons I never know what to do with, so I might try your woven squares. Unfortunately in Canada they don't seem to come in so many different colours--almost all are blue.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You couldn't just put the woven ribbons on a cork board (do they have big ones?) and then tack the HIT/HC rosettes over it so that it serves as a background? Or would that look too busy? I got the idea seeing the rosette lying next to the patches of woven ribbons. But I'm not very creative and I don't know how stuff to cork board would be attached--pins?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

those are awesome! thanks for the pics!


----------

